# carrier bearing trouble



## emmagator (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a '88 hardbody. Carrier bearing went out, order replacement and it fit really loose, lots of wiggle room. Anyway a month later it ripped and went out as well. Im sure i ordered the right part. Anybody know the part number or have any ideas??

Thanks, DB


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

4cyl or V6, 2wd or 4wd ???


----------



## emmagator (Sep 6, 2009)

4cyl 4wd sorry


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

courtesyparts.com for starts....


----------



## emmagator (Sep 6, 2009)

Im just wondering what would cause it to be so loose when installed, so much so that it just rattled around and failed again. The part is the right one.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check that your driveshaft is straight and that your U-joints are good...sound like something is damaged other than the carrier bearing!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

some guys clean the mating surface area too well causing a non fitment..
but most times imo they just put the carrier in the wrong positon


consider that the carrier did not wear out with age and something in the suspension or trans mount caused it to go bad.. check those items..


----------



## emmagator (Sep 6, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Check that your driveshaft is straight and that your U-joints are good...sound like something is damaged other than the carrier bearing!



I dont see how i could have put the carrier in the wrong position, could you please elaborate.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it does not matter what you see ..

the cariier bearing is affected by rpms so if it is out just by a little it can cause problems..

also that option was not the only thing that could of went wrong..


----------

